# Shotokan Junior



## jezr74 (Mar 5, 2013)

Daughter had her first lesson in Shotokan in a traditional training school. And is keen to keep going, only 6 years old. But proud she didn't get put off by the yelling and stricter format.

Got a training partner now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carol (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice!!  I hope she keeps it up!


----------



## Mauthos (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome, hope you both get a lot of fun and enjoyment out of it. (Can't wait until my daughter is old enough to train with me, really looking forward to it - only 4 years to go lol)


----------

